# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Casement Window - Flyscreen Ideas

## deltoid

We have aluminium windows in our house. They are casement windows (the style of window which open on a hinge outwards (so we can't have a permanent flyscreen)) Here is a photo of a similar one http://www.manorglazing.co.uk/produc...mentWindow.jpg. 
Any ideas on how I can attack this problem. What I'm thinking is buying a big roll of flyscreen and some magnet tape. Then gluing the magnet tape to the window frame and the other side of the magnet tape to the flyscreen. That way I can pull out the flyscreen when I need to open the windows. Problem with this is that when the window is closed the window handle will be poking the flyscreen  :Frown:  
I'm stumped but need some suggestions as it is getting hot and there are too many bugs to open the windows.

----------


## Vernonv

Not sure if this will help, but we have awning type windows (like yours but hinge from the top) that have a winder fitted to the bottom reveal. The flyscreens sit above the winder, so we can open and close the window without removing the flyscreen. Maybe you can get a similar winder for your windows? ... here you go http://www.whitco.com.au/infoCentreD...r%20Final2.pdf page 7.

----------


## deltoid

Thanks Vernonv. I did think of that however I have 18 windows to do and I need to keep the cost down as low as possible due to low funds at the moment.  
At the moment I'm thinking if I can find a cheap solution even if it is not permanent it will do.

----------


## MMclay

Hi Deltoid, 
We too have casement windows, and some windows have screens and some don't.  The flyscreens are on a frame like regular fly screens, however they are hinged at the top and we simply lift them up and then open the window outwards.  Our window sills are deep enough that the handle of the window doesn't touch the screen at all. 
Now we just have to get around to putting screens on the windows without them!

----------


## deltoid

> Hi Deltoid, 
> We too have casement windows, and some windows have screens and some don't.  The flyscreens are on a frame like regular fly screens, however they are hinged at the top and we simply lift them up and then open the window outwards.  Our window sills are deep enough that the handle of the window doesn't touch the screen at all. 
> Now we just have to get around to putting screens on the windows without them!

  My fiancee suggested something like this last night but to just use latches to hold the frame in place rather than hinges. Going to look into possibly doing that.

----------


## liamd

Hi Deltoid, I had the same thing in my old house. It had a permanent flyscreen on the inside of the window. There was a cutout where the winder arm went through the screen. It had a plastic frame. For an idea you could put flyscreen cloth on a roller blind. Run 2 u channels down the window and mount the roller across the top of the channels. The screen can then be rolled up and down in the channels.
good luck

----------


## Ausyuppy

Im my old house we had these fly screens (see picture). They are mounted on a track and slide side to side. Makes it easy to open and get access to the casement window handles.
Cheers
Steve

----------


## jenkinsr

I'm in a similar situation. The previous resident made wooden frames to fit most of the casement windows to carry the fly screen, and it's not a concept I'm happy with. For starters, the mesh isn't tight so it always looks shabby. The frames are quite wide and make the windows seem smaller than they are, and the frames and architraves around the window make it look really chunky. Depending on which way they're hinged, the frame either knocks things off the desk or pulls down the curtain rail. 
When you've got a few dollars to spare you could look into the retractable screens that are on offer now: like a roller blind, and either sideways or up and down, with magnetic closures (two long strips of magnetic material, like a fridge door seal). These can be expensive but in some cases they're the best thing for the job. I first saw these on a set of French doors and I was blown away. They were a few years old too, as the maker's lables had faded in the sun, but still worked and looked terrific. 
Another option I've seen is the screen with a flexible magnetic strip around the outside. This mates with a self-adhesive strip you mount around the window frame, about half an inch wide. They have neat little pocket corners you can get a finger in to lift the corner to get to your window latch or whatever. Choice of colours. I've also seen them advertised with a velcro-like material but haven't seen one of them in the flesh so I can't comment. 
I used to see screens that were fixed but had a little plastic door and frame that you could get a hand through, but I've never liked them - too flimsy for my liking. 
I'll probably go with the magnets as it suits my budget and is fine for occasional use (as opposed to a screen door that would get a lot of traffic).  
For more info, google for retractable screens and magnetic insect screens.

----------

